# Multi Function Steering Wheel controls.



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all, i dont have a multi function wheel in my TT just the blanking plates. does anyone know where i can get the buttons that will fit the wheel? A steering wheel with buttons is rather alot ( 500 ish on most sites ) and the buttons plus wire loom from Audi is around 200!! so advice would be appeciated..

Grant :?


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hmmm... why would you just want the buttons? For looks? If you want a functional MFSW you will need the whole shebang.


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

i do want the whole she bang. i have the flat bottom wheel. but its standard. i want to remove the blanks and add the buttons, then code it to my audio etc. i know its not quite that simple but all im after are the buttons.

H E L P ....lol

Grant
:?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How much could you sell your wheel for though ? Might be easier in the end.


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

i know ive wondered if it would be better to sell what i have then put that towards a new one but i think for example. the buttons and loom for 200 OEM then slip ring etc say thats all in about 350. i may only get a couple of hundred for my wheel, a new 1 or good secondhand really varies in price. but i dont know enough yet or where to look as pretty new to the Audi scene..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You buy the wheel or stick as is. 
No halfway houses.


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

so no fiddling about with it then ?  i just didnt want to spent 500+ if i could source it cheaper and not the most practical thing to sell what i have before i get a new one lol.

:?

Grant


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Curious though... I used to own a 07 V6 before my TTS and I am pretty sure my wheel came with buttons


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah its on/was on the option list...


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

July 07 mine is. its quattro i love it but im just at the beggining of the project. Its mainly to do with the APP radio i have. i can program the buttons to do what i like. just makes things that bit easier. What would your advice be x

Grant


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Look on ebay.... might be much cheaper!


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

The conversion to MFSW is possible. Hazzy Dayz will do it for £550. So, if you are able to do the fitting yourself, it's just the cost of the extra parts. The job has been discussed on here before, so it may be worth a search. HTH


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanked guys for the information. i think ebay or hazzy will be the way to go. unless other users are selling bits etc .

Grant x


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Could you rephrase the question please? I'm unclear as to what you mean. :?


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

I think Gary must have hit the Christmas booze a bit hard!


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Just checked all of garyspeeds posts (only 10 ATM) and they all have the same bizarre style, which fails to convey any meaning to me!

Are you a random post generator garyspeed? :? Only the advertisments are missing!


----------



## weeman69 (Jul 11, 2008)

talk-torque said:


> Just checked all of garyspeeds posts (only 10 ATM) and they all have the same bizarre style, which fails to convey any meaning to me!
> 
> Are you a random post generator garyspeed? :? Only the advertisments are missing!


Nope - there's a link marked *Winter Tyres* under the posts.
I forwarded to mod's to deal with
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

I think 'garysonspeed' would be more fitting.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah I was just trying to be polite in case he was dyslexic or something, but in essence it made no friggin' sense. I'm so used to ignoring the shit in people's signatures I didn't even notice the advert :lol: Now if the site had a DIV section for them I could get adblock to remove all the clutter and crap leaving just the posts.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How sick is that username !!!!!

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> How sick is that username !!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 5146
> using Tapatalk


 P/m sent to garyspeeds about signature strip link


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

you mean me scooby..


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Nope I'm pretty sure I meant the spammer posting gibberish


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

cheers guys for sorting the spamming etc.... ill look out for it next time.


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Grantj77 said:


> cheers guys for sorting the spamming etc.... ill look out for it next time.


Not your fault in any way mate. These characters are trying different things all the time. Can be quite amusing, but annoying at the same time. Hope you get sorted with the MFSW and seasons greetings too.


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

TY Talk-T still hummin n harring but for now i have plenty to ponder in the new year. if my wallet can keep up with my imagination then i should have a great TT.

Have a good one as well fella, xmas and new year

Regards

Grant


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Your best bet is just keep an eye out for one on eBay or the classifieds on here. It's the same wheel on several Audis so expand that search out to A3s etc.

Also search for "Audi TT Lenkrad" on eBay.de as there are loads of LHD ones on there. They're very easy to convert though


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey all, Thanks again for all the help. i have managed to get a new wheel from good ole ebay  
cost pennies. so hopefully ill be able to sort the rest out soon as i can.

Grant


----------



## Dan_M (Jun 25, 2011)

How much you pick one up for mate? and was it a flat bottom still? I might want to do this also...
Ta


----------



## Grantj77 (Dec 1, 2011)

i found one on ebay in the end. 160!! i nearly fell off my seat. so once i put the buttons in mine ill just put the flat bottom back on the internet for a similar price. so chuffed. i know theres other bit to do for it to work but the sourcing of parts has def been the biggest headache.
i couldnt warrent spending 400,500,600 for a new wheel. i did buy a rs4 by mistake hoping to just swap buttons but the sodding mouldings a little different.

Grant


----------

